# Lasiodora Parahybana enclosure



## Brendan Straut (Mar 2, 2016)

So I bought my third T two weekends ago at the Rocky Mountain Reptile Expo and rehoused it in a half filled (with substrate) beta fish container. It is a juvenile female (sexed via exuvium by the entomologist who sold it to me) about 1". The container was perfect size until this weekend, the LP molted. The rate at which these guys grow is not exaggerated! the T is significantly bigger now, and the container which was 3x the leg span in width is now barely pushing 2x. I think i need to rehouse it again into a more comfortable size container, but I am at a loss of what to use. I think any deli cup would be too shallow for my comfort (She likes to try to climb out when I open the lid to water) and still won't be wide enough, and even a small critter keeper would be too large. What do you all recommend using for this size of Tarantula (1-2")?


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 2, 2016)

I use sterilite plastic storage boxes. Inexpensive and gets the job done for terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Mar 2, 2016)

Really Useful Boxes. It's all I use for every single one of my spiders, except those small enough to be kept in vials. They have built in latches, most have a spot for a padlock if you wish, and they're extremely durable and stackable. Here is an adult female T. stirmi happily living out her life in an enclosure that is actually a touch too large for her:

(click to enlarge)




They don't come with clear lids, though. Very easy to make - just cut a piece of acrylic, drill some holes, secure it with hot glue, and you're done. Takes half an hour at the most. You can buy these boxes at most office supply stores; Staples, Office Depot, Office Max, etc. I've found that Staples has the biggest variety, but you could always order directly from the Really Useful Boxes website.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 2, 2016)

The sterilite container shown above is exactly what I use for my larger specimens. You can also find smaller totes at Walmart for your 1-2" specimens


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. I know that a lot of hobbyists use the sterilite containers from Walmart,  office Depot etc, for their large specimens due to their convenience and affordability but I was asking about for a juvenile. Haksilence's post was the answer I was looking for. Where do you purchase those size totes? I'm guessing also an office supply store or Walmart? Again thank you for your responses.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 2, 2016)

I keep <1" slings in Really Useful Boxes... they come in a huge variety of sizes, and they are made to all stack on each other regardless of size.

Scroll down to my post about smaller boxes with pictures:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/new-sling-enclosures.276853/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 2, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I know that a lot of hobbyists use the sterilite containers from Walmart,  office Depot etc, for their large specimens due to their convenience and affordability but I was asking about for a juvenile. Haksilence's post was the answer I was looking for. Where do you purchase those size totes? I'm guessing also an office supply store or Walmart? Again thank you for your responses.


Yeah this was also a Walmart find, literally same aisle as the sterilite.


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 2, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Yeah this was also a Walmart find, literally same aisle as the sterilite.


Sweet, I will be getting some today then. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Mar 2, 2016)

AMAC boxes from the container store may be a fit. Not sure how big they get though


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey I got one of those LP slings aswell! It's about 1.5 inches and still hasn't molted but it's eaten a lot haha. How big is yours now?


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine is about the same size, its last molt was about 1" DLS, so about 1-1/4" now. You have to love LP feeding responses!


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 9, 2016)

It's weird, mines a gentle eater. It rarely takes live prey. It just waits until the mealworm is barely moving by getting pulled from the substrate from burrowing so much and then she'll eat it only when it's dark in the room. I've tried crickets but I think she's in premolt so she's ignoring now, she's super fat so I'm not worried if she doesn't eat for 2 weeks.


----------



## scott308 (Mar 20, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> It's weird, mines a gentle eater. It rarely takes live prey. It just waits until the mealworm is barely moving by getting pulled from the substrate from burrowing so much and then she'll eat it only when it's dark in the room. I've tried crickets but I think she's in premolt so she's ignoring now, she's super fat so I'm not worried if she doesn't eat for 2 weeks.


Am I reading this correctly?  Was the mealworm burrowing?  When feeding mealworms, always make sure to crush the head.  It will stay alive  like that for a while, but will be unable to burrow.  You do not want a mealworm that burrows and turns into a beetle eventually feeding on a newly molted and completely defenseless tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

